# Our Favorite Titles at Rabbit ValleyÂ® Comics



## RabbitValley (Apr 1, 2009)

Below you'll find some of our favorite titles. All of these items are in stock and available to ship.
*Adult Readers:*

_Associated Student Bodies Yearbook Hardcover Collection - $39.95_
_Best of Club Stripes Volume 1 - $24.95_
_Best of Club Stripes Volume 2 - $24.95_
_Cocktails: Summer 2008 - $12.95_
_Cocktails: Winter 2008 - $13.95_
_Finding Avalon Issue 1 - $14.95_
_Heat Issue 1 - $8.00_
_Heat Issue 2 - $14.95_
_Heat Issue 3 - $12.95_
_Heat Issue 4 - $14.95_
_Heat Issue 5 - $14.95_
_Softpaw Magazine Issue 1 - $19.95_
_Softpaw Magazine Issue 2 - $20.00_
_Softpaw Magazine Issue 3 - $24.95_
_Softpaw Magazine Issue 4 - $19.95_
_Rocketship Rodents Issue #1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #1 - Coyote River Episode 1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #2 - Rocketship Rodents and Professor Chronofur Episode 2 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #3 - Big Bad Wolf Club and Service with a Smile - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #4 - Coyote River Episode 2 - $5.00_<br />
_Spooo Presents Issue #5 - Mark Wulfgar's The Legacy of Celune's Werewolves and Souls of the Past Episode 1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #6 - Rocketship Rodents and Professor Chronofur Episode 3 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #7 - The Adventures of Queerman - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #8 - Zoorama Comics Episode 1 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #9 - Mark Wulfgar Presents: The Legacy of Celune's Werewolves and Souls of the Past Episode 2 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #10 - Coyote River Episode 3 - $6.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #11 - Moving In - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #12 - Rocketship Rodents Episode 4 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #13 - Zoorama Comics Episode 2 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #14 - Mark Wulfgar's Souls of the Past and Legacy of Celune's Werewolves Episode 3 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #15 - Rocketship Rodents and Professor Chronofur - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #16 - Mark Wulfgar's Legacy of Celune's Werewolves and Souls of the Past Episode 4 - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #17 - Zoorama Comics - $5.00_
_Spooo Presents Issue #18 - Life in the Co-Op - $5.00_
*Mature Readers:*

_Circles Volume One (Issues 0-4) - $16.95_
_Circles Issue 5 - $5.00_
_Circles Issue 6 - $5.00_
_Circles Issue 7 - $6.00_
_Circles Issue 8 - $6.00_


----------

